# Templates in opencms 5 rc1



## fabrizio (3. Februar 2003)

Hallo Forum.
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum, deshalb grüsse ich alle die Mitgliedern des Forum.
Ich bin auch nicht Deutsch, aber italienisch, deshalb ich entschuldige mich für mein deutsch.
Ich habe ein Problem mit opencms 5.0 rc1.
Ich kann nicht eine neue Tenplate erstellen, jiemandem kann mir helfen?.
Und ich habe noch eine Frage über die Module.
Wie funktioniere diese? Gibt es in internet vorbereiteten Module zu dowloaden?
Viele Dank Fabrizio


----------



## Morillo (4. Februar 2003)

hast du nen downloadlink ? kenne nur PHP Nuke und ez publish...


----------



## LunaSun (5. Februar 2003)

hallo fabrizio!

wenn du ein template erstellen willst, musst du als admin angemeldet sein oder dein benutzername muss die rechte haben um auf den system-ordner zugreifen zu können. ansonsten : wenn du eine neues template anlegen willst must du als format text nehmen. 
ich hoff es hilft dir wenigstens n bißchen.  

grüße
luna


----------



## retoz (12. Februar 2003)

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem.
Bei mir sind nach der Installation zwei Module installiert, default und welcome. Ich kann nur Templates auswählen, die entweder in modul_default/templates oder modulk_welcome/templates sind.
Ich würde aber gerne einen eigenen Folder mit mienen Templates anlegen.
Und die bodies werden auch immer nach modul_default/bodies kopiert, anstatt wie in der Dokumentation von 4.6 nach content/bodies.
Ich begreife auch den ganzen Template-Mechanismus nicht, gibt's da irgendwelche gute Tutorials oder aktuelle Dokumentationen? Oder kannst du mir vielleicht ein wenig weiterhelfen?
Gruss, reto


----------



## retoz (12. Februar 2003)

OK, hab jetzt grad in ner Newsgroup gelesen, dass das immer so ist, die Templates müssen unter system/modules/org.opencms.default/templates sein.
Wie kann ich denn ein ganz normales XMLTemplate erstellen? Muss ich da auch so Klassen angeben, wie in dem vorhandenen Template system/modules/org.opencms.welcome/templates/welcome/releasenotes-template ? Oder ist das dort nur, weil es eine JSP verwendet?


----------



## LunaSun (13. Februar 2003)

guten morgähn retoz!

also zu den templates: du musst sie nicht zwangsweise in system/modules/org.opencms.default/templates legen! du kannst auch dein eigenes modul anlegen und sie dort rein packen! kopier am besten das modul "org.opencms.default" mit allen unterverzeichnissen und benenns dann um. z.b. in "org.opencms.retoz" oder "de.retoz.default" oder was auch immer. jedenfalls kannst dann aus dem modul alles raushaun was du nich brauchst, sowie die beiden standard-module "default" und "welcome". dann legst du ganz normal die templates in den vorgesehenen ordnern an. wenn du später die html-seiten anlegst, kannst du nur die templates auswählen, die du geschrieben hast, weißt wie?!
klassen einbinden musst du nicht in alle templates. in die, die im ordner "templates" sind schon. weil: dort sind die mastertemplates und die laden weitere (contenttemplates & frametemplates). wenn du keine klassen einbindest (in diesem fall die "com.opencms.template.CmsXmlTemplate") kannst du nicht auf die zu ladenden templates zugreifen. in frametemplates bindet man zum bleistift klassen ein, die für die navigation zuständig sind. 
hilfts dir n bissl weiter?   

grüße luna


----------



## retoz (13. Februar 2003)

Ja, hat schon was gebracht, danke.
Könntest du mir mal ein Beispiel zeigen, das mit den Klassen kapierb ich noch nicht so.
Ein Beispiel mit Master- und Frame und "was-es-sonst-noch-so-gibt"-Templates.


----------



## retoz (13. Februar 2003)

OK, das mit den Templates hab ich aus dem Dokument für OpenCMS 4.6 übernommen und so halb begriffen.
Wie mach ich zum Beispiel eine Navigation, wie sie dort erwähnt wird? Muss ich das mit einer Java-Klasse machen?


----------



## retoz (13. Februar 2003)

Und wenn ich einen Head-Bereich festlege (wie im Beispiel vom Dokument), wie kann ich sagen, welche Datei dort verwendet werden soll? Ich möchte da ein Logo und eine Hauptüberschrift definieren, das aber nicht im Frametemplate festlegen, sondern über eine andere Datei einbeziehen.


----------



## retoz (13. Februar 2003)

Ok, schon wieder zu früh gepostet, gibt ja ein ganzes Kapitel über ein Navigationsding.


----------



## retoz (13. Februar 2003)

Wann braucht man das XMLTemplate? Beim Erstellen einer neuen Datei gibt es den Typ XMLTemplate. Wann und wozu braucht man den?


----------



## retoz (13. Februar 2003)

Sozusagen ich als Alleinunterhalter!


----------



## LunaSun (14. Februar 2003)

morgen!

keine bange, ich les dir zu!  

was geht denn jetzt nicht bei dir?

grüsse


----------



## retoz (14. Februar 2003)

Also im Moment ist alles gut.
Habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie man Java einbinden kann.


----------



## LunaSun (14. Februar 2003)

klassen oder scripte?
scripte kannst du als element ablegen und auch genauso aufrufen, also als element im template aufrufen und ganz normal ins html einbinden...
wie man klassen einbindet steht eigentlich recht gut in der documentation beschrieben...


----------



## retoz (14. Februar 2003)

klassen. wie's geht versteh ich eigentlich schon, aber nicht genau, warum. es gibt ja so viele eingebaute funcktionen...

ich hab aber ein anderes problem: ich bau mir gerade so ne navigation. ich will aber, dass die ordner nicht als link dargestellt werden, sondern nur die dokumente. ich hab keine ahnung, wie das geht.
verstehe sowieso die funktion getNavTree nicht ganz. was genau ist level? mein ordner ist im root und ich muss level=3 angeben, damit nur der angezeigt wird. hat das damit zu tun, dass es der 3. ordner ist? und depth bezieht sich auf root, oder?


----------



## retoz (14. Februar 2003)

und gleich noch was:
ich hab ein frameset gebaut. navcurrent bleibt immer gleich.
müssen alle seiten, die anzeigen will, das frameset-template verwenden?


----------



## retoz (14. Februar 2003)

und noch was: wo gibt es sonst noch resourcen über opencms? newsgroups, foren, etc. ich finde nicht sehr viel brauchbares dazu. weisst du mehr?


----------



## LunaSun (14. Februar 2003)

wenn willst, dass etwas nicht in der navigation auftaucht, musst du einfach die zwei eigenschaften "navtext" und "navpos" bei den jeweiligen datein löschen bzw. darfst erst gar nicht beim erstellen "in navigation aufnehmen" anklickern.
navlevel ist einfach die ebenen-tiefe in der du dich bzw. die datei sich befindet. 
getnavtree holt dir die navigation im verzeichnisbaumformat, wenn du ein paramter angibst bestimmst du die ebene ab der der baum angezeigt werden soll und ein 2ter parameter gibt an bis in welche tiefe (level) die navigation angezeigt werden soll.
wegen dem frameset: ich hab auch eins, ich lade es nur ein einziges mal in der index.html, ansonsten werden nur in die jeweiligen frames die templates geladen.
was die resourcen betrifft: ich bin auch lange am suchen gewesen ehe ich mal n bissl was zu opencms gefunden hab! meistens warns dann nur seiten, die damit erstellt worden sind. da kannst du dir ankucken was alles möglich ist.
ansonsten hab ich nur noch ein weiteres forum gefunden, wo regelmäßig neue beiträge erscheinen, aber das betrifft cms allgemein.

grüße
luna


----------



## retoz (14. Februar 2003)

danke.
kannst du mir die adressen geben über opencms?

die seiten, die du reinlädst, haben die nicht das gleibe template wie index.html? irgendein anderes einfach?

wenn ich dem ordner sage, er soll nicht in der navigation kommen, dann kommen auch die seiten darin nicht. ich möchte nur, dass der ordner kein link ist, dass er einfach dasteht und die seiten, die darin sind, als links definiert werden.

wie machst du es denn mit links in dokumenten? die müssten doch immer ?cmsframe=XXX haben, fügst du das von hand ein?

navcurrent bleibt dann aber immer gleich, oder? man sieht nicht, wo man gerade ist?


----------



## LunaSun (17. Februar 2003)

hallo.

also das andere forum ist:
http://www.contentmanager.de/community/forum/2.html 

die seiten, die ich in die index.html lade haben andere templates.

bei der navigation für unterverzeichnisse musst du dich entscheiden: entweder bekommt der ordner eine navigation oder die index.html (die in jedem ordner liegen sollte) empfehlenswert ist es der index.html keine navigation zuzuweisen, aber dafür dem ordner! der greift automatisch auf die index.html zu, wenn man seinen menüpunkt anklickert. 

links hab ich noch keine weiter eingefügt, aber ich denkmal das macht man über die link-galerie oder von hand im quelltext der templates...

grüße luna


----------

